

How to Learn Algorithmic Trading - helwr
http://quantivity.wordpress.com/2010/01/10/how-to-learn-algorithmic-trading/

======
naeem
Great post! I've been interested in algo trading for quite some time now. It's
one of the few ways that actually seem to make trading inherently fun!

------
known
Start with an Excel sheet.

